# Flash Mount



## Gary W. (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a 430 EX and I _REALLY_ hate the twist lock mount it has. I was thinking, does anyone know if the mount from a 430 EXII can be used as a direct replacement for the hideous mount that I have? Thanks in aadvance for any help you can provide.

Gary W.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 5, 2012)

Gary W. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a 430 EX and I _REALLY_ hate the twist lock mount it has. I was thinking, does anyone know if the mount from a 430 EXII can be used as a direct replacement for the hideous mount that I have? Thanks in aadvance for any help you can provide.
> 
> Gary W.



I think that's a no. I was thinking the reverse. I like the old fashioned twist mounts better. Much less error prone and probably easier to fix if it fails. The twist lock was on the plus side when I compared the 580EXII to the Metz AF-2. Still ended up going with 580EXII and 430EXII but the new locking mechanisms I still don't like.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with Gary on this (though I don't feel quite as strongly as 'really hate') - my MT-24EX has the old-style thumwheel to lock the flash, and I find it mildly annoying. I definitely prefer the faster mechanism on my 430EX II's (and on my 600EX-RT which is arriving on a UPS truck this morning!).


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm with Gary on this (though I don't feel quite as strongly as 'really hate') - my MT-24EX has the old-style thumwheel to lock the flash, and I find it mildly annoying. I definitely prefer the faster mechanism on my 430EX II's (and on my 600EX-RT which is arriving on a UPS truck this morning!).



Yeah, whenever I use a twist-on shoe tightener-thing, I tend to torque the heck out of it to make sure it's secure. Then it's an adventure getting it off. With a slide-lock mechanism, you know it's secure when the latch clicks.


----------



## Gary W. (Apr 6, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Gary on this (though I don't feel quite as strongly as 'really hate') - my MT-24EX has the old-style thumwheel to lock the flash, and I find it mildly annoying. I definitely prefer the faster mechanism on my 430EX II's (and on my 600EX-RT which is arriving on a UPS truck this morning!).
> ...



Hey all, 

That is EXACTLY why I hate the twist lock. I found a site with replacement parts that has the 430 EXII shoe lock and mount. This is what I was considering... http://www.ebay.com/itm/390271762894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gary W.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like a straightforward process, just four screws and a quick connect. The question is, are the base plates the same size and shape, such that you can simply swap one for the other. Obviously that's what you're asking, but I suppose it would take someone with both Versions to compare them side by side and see if they are the same. I found a blog about someone tearing down and replacing the hot shoe of the original, and the plates do look similar. So, it might be just a $35 experiment…


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like a straightforward process, just four screws and a quick connect. The question is, are the base plates the same size and shape, such that you can simply swap one for the other. Obviously that's what you're asking, but I suppose it would take someone with both Versions to compare them side by side and see if they are the same. I found a blog about someone tearing down and replacing the hot shoe of the original, and the plates do look similar. So, it might be just a $35 experiment…



Also have to ensure that the pinouts are going to the same location on the connector.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Also have to ensure that the pinouts are going to the same location on the connector.



Excellent point!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd put your old one up for sale on Craigslist or eay and get a refurb 480 EX II for $240. Out of stock now, but they get them in stock frequently. 

Personally, I think the lever lock is a pain. It often jams and I have to fool arounnd getting it released. The old system was perhaps worse, so you can't win.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_204273_-1


----------



## Gary W. (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a Canon OC-3 flash cord with the lever lock and, compared to the twist lock, I love it! Glad Canon changed over to it, just wish I knew before I got the version I.

Gary W.


----------

